# Green Fuzz algae?



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Will amano shrimp and increased water circulation help combat this?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

generally speaking no

In order to help you fight this we will need some more info. 

1st lets id it, got a pic? if not, is it dark green or light green? More hair like or like loose cotton? Depending on what it is, will change what we do to help control it


Next we need to kow a little about your tank. size, light, ferts? co2? bio load.

I don't want to come off as a rude or unhelpful, but we need to know this stuff so we can try and help you.


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, no I don't see it as rude, I should've given specs and stuff off in the first place 

It's a 20g long tank, two 20w 6500k CFLs, dosing flourish comprehensive and excel (every other day), 8 neons, 1 lyretail guppy, 4 kuhlis, and 3 ottos(Will be replaced with yellow OR rili shrimp by the end of this week). 

Pictures, I do not have a good camera that is able to get a good shot of it.. Best description I can give is that it is like a peach fuzz. It doesn't get long, but it can get "tightly" packed giving it a beard-like appearance (I also thought it was green beard algae, but was told it might be fuzz). I can pull some of it off with my fingernail. It has spread onto my plants..


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

is it kind of slimy?

when you try to remove it does it come right off or do you have to scrape it off?


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm, not really, it's just like little hairs.

I can pinch some of it off with my fingernail, but I usually have to scrape it off with something for the majority of it.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Try one of the algae guides online. Here is one:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

There are others but this one is as good a place as any to start. Hope it helps and good luck.

stu


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently just scraped all the algae off with a magnet and used a tetra algae-cide as well as OD on Excel. No inhabitants were in the tank when I OD-ed the tank so no worries. It's been 2-3 days and no algae yet. We'll see what happens though! Thanks for the help!


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Just for anyone who ever runs into this problem in the future.. The tank is clear of this algae, but I think i'm getting some thread or hair algae:/ In my 10G, i had some fuzz, but I upgraded the filter and the waterflow does into the glass where the algae was, and a couple days ago I noticed it turned whitish/grey. I'm guessing it's dying off due to increased flow.?


----------

